# Proof Tea Party backs Constitution not Klan (per $10 million bet)



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

Please post links here that the Tea Party is about backing the Constitution not the Klan.
I made a $10 million dollar bet (with proceeds going towards a Veteran/Black history project in my district)
that was raised to $20 million to prove that there was even one thing redeemable about the Tea Party.
[Note: Since I figured my friend is going to lose this bet, I offered to help him raise the money to take over the project of saving Freedmen's Town as a national Black historic district with a campus owned and managed by Veterans for Constitutional governance and training minority and Veteran leaders before running for office.]

I joined the meetup group for Houston Tea Party Meetup and got this Email below from John Perna, one of the Meetup founding members dating back to 2009. I am posting this to compile Proof that the Tea Party is about defense and education based on the Constitution and not about the Klan or other White Supremacist/Aryan racism against people of color. People with those beliefs do have freedom of speech and right to their beliefs under the Constitution, but the Tea Party is about the Constitution not about race.

I want one thread where I can direct my friend to for compiling research into the Tea Party to
disprove the claim they are "72% Klan and 28% Fruitcake"

I don't think Latino/Hispanic count as Klan, and I don't think Veterans and Sheriffs with reputable records
in law enforcement count as Fruitcakes. (Now, Victoria Jackson might count as a Fruitcake. With Ted Cruz,
it depends what your taste is in politics if he makes sense or sounds like nonsense to you if you don't understand Constitutional rights of citizens and not giving these up to Govt but defending due process.)

==========================================================================

*[Houston-Tea-Party] Why I Agree With Sheriff Richard Mack's Endorsement of Ed Felix for Lexington County Sheriff‏*

*TargetFreedom.com Nationally Renowned Sheriff Richard Mack Endorses Ed Felix for Lexington County Sheriff*

*Ed Felix Files For Lexington Sheriff - FITSNews*

FROM JOHN PERNA, HOUSTON TEA PARTY:

"Richard Ivan Mack is the former sheriff of Graham County, Arizona, and a two-time candidate for United States Congress. He is frequently referred to simply as "Sheriff Mack." Wikipedia

Citing his experience, qualifications and adherence to the Constitution, Ed Felix gained the endorsement of Sheriff Richard Mack in the race for Lexington County Sheriff.

“It gives me great pleasure to endorse and support the candidacy of Ed Felix for Sheriff of Lexington County. Ed is an experienced lawman and has served our country honorably. But the most important qualification Ed has to be your sheriff is the fact that he is 100% dedicated to America and her foundation,” Mack said in a statement.

Mack, the former Sheriff of Graham County, Ariz., is founder of the Constitutional Sheriffs and Peace Officers Association (CSPOA). He has numerous awards, including being named Law Enforcement Officer of the Year by the National Rifle Association (NRA) and was inducted into the NRA Hall of Fame. He has also been named Elected Official of the Year by the Arizona-New Mexico Coalition of Counties.

Mack said that Felix will “keep his oath to protect you and your God-given liberties as detailed in the United States Constitution. IF we are to save our country, then we must first save Lexington County and elect a sheriff who will stand for freedom. Ed Felix will be that sheriff!”

Mack is highly regarded for his defense of the 2nd Amendment as a sheriff and a plaintiff in the Printz vs. the United States decision before the Supreme Court.  The court ruled in favor of the plaintiffs in that provisions of the Gun Control Act of 1968 were unconstitutional.

Felix was happy to gain Mack’s support: “we’re excited to have such enthusiasm from a national leader in public service, law enforcement and constitutionality.”

Mack joins several leaders from around the law enforcement spectrum. Doug Wright, Director of the National Criminal Enforcement Association (NCEA); Victor Webster, Founder of the Law Enforcement Advocacy Foundation (LEAF) and Chris Phillips, Chief Investigator of the Department of Alcohol and Other Drug Abuse Services (DAODAS)."


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 25, 2015)

This is a fruit cake statement: the TP is "72% Klan and 28% Fruitcake".

Most TeaPs are reactionary conservatives looking backwards past the 1960s for more acceptable political, social, cultural, and religious models.  The KKK favors that, of course, but to suggest 15% of the country (more than 46 million people) are or favor the Klan is an insane proposition.

That the Klan will favor the TP is obvious, but that does not mean that  the Klan infects the great majority of the TP with its ideals.  Such makes reason stare.

Your friend will lose the bet, Emily.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Please post links here that the Tea Party is about backing the Constitution not the Klan.
> I made a $10 million dollar bet (with proceeds going towards a Veteran/Black history project in my district)
> that was raised to $20 million to prove that there was even one thing redeemable about the Tea Party.
> [Note: Since I figured my friend is going to lose this bet, I offered to help him raise the money to take over the project of saving Freedmen's Town as a national Black historic district with a campus owned and managed by Veterans for Constitutional governance and training minority and Veteran leaders before running for office.]
> ...




I will join ANY tea party that Sherrif Mack backs.

I am careful and VERY skeptical about joining tea party groups because yeah,everybody knows they are for the constitution,but what you and a lot of others might NOT  know is they have CIA moles in there to infiltrate them,they did that earlier before a couple years back so you got to be extremely cautious and careful in joining a group like this but since THIS one is led by Mack,I would like to know all the contact information I can get on this particular one here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, I'm still waiting for my custom fitted white sheet outfit with the Bobby Byrd monogram. 

Progressives are the planets biggest fucking morons, it's a wonder they can breed without receiving orders from Moscow


----------



## Nutz (Feb 25, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Please post links here that the Tea Party is about backing the Constitution not the Klan.
> ...


Sheriff Mack...the guy that threatened to use women as human shields.  He is a terrorist.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Wow, so if even HE agrees to defend the Constitution that must be a centralizing authority
that even "terrorists" bow to its authority.

And he is even supporting a NONWHITE Sheriff because loyalty to the Constitution comes first, before race or color.

My point exactly, though I think JakeStarkey said it better. I should have said it more clearly that just because Klan members respect the Constitution doesn't mean that groups like Tea Party who enforce the Constitution endorse the Klan policies.

You can have cats, dogs, and all kinds of species under the Animal Kingdom
but that doesn't mean all Animals are dogs just because dogs are included. (And yes, some of these dogs can be PITBULLS but that doesn't make the whole set of Animals all "pitbulls.")


----------



## Nutz (Feb 25, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


No, he is a fucking terrorist because he threatened to use women as human shields as he was in a standoff with LEO. That is terrorism defined.  He is a terrorist, there is no justifying his plan.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



By the Constitution, you have free speech but must follow protocol for defense.
I don't know any law enforcement procedures that call for using anybody as shields.

If this guy was just mouthing off, that's his free speech.
And as Sarah Palin also learned, the speaker has to face the consequences of the words or threats they speak.

So that's part of free speech, too. 
If he makes threats that terrorize others, that is a disruption of the peace and he is responsible for repairing the
breach he causes with his statements.

As for proving what he intended and meant by his statements
and/or to what degree he intends or has carried out such threats, that requires due process.

Anyone who believes in defending due process of laws would have no
need to violate that by threats against the safety and security of others.

Nutz if you want me to petition/rebuke this guy to correct ANY statements he made
that come across as terroristic threats, I will try to contact him and see what corrections are required to resolve this issue.

that is the Constitutional way to resolve that, WITHOUT accusing anyone of things without due process.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 25, 2015)

Accusations?  Here is proof, from the mouth of a terrorist on Fox News...the teaper network.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting for my custom fitted white sheet outfit with the Bobby Byrd monogram.
> 
> Progressives are the planets biggest fucking morons, it's a wonder they can breed without receiving orders from Moscow


I got mine a long time ago...


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Please post links here that the Tea Party is about backing the Constitution not the Klan.
> ...



Hi 9/11 inside job 
The Meetup group I joined was cofounded with JOHN PERNA not Sheriff Mack. John Perna was circulating Sheriff Mack's endorsement of Ed Felix.  If you go to Sheriff Mack's website, there are a lot of groups linked on there you can follow. If there isn't a Tea Party group directly around him, maybe you andn I and other supporters can start one. I saw a fundraiser to pay for his wife's medical costs, and I don't mind donating Constitutional media materials for fundraising and educational outreach as part of the Tea Party goals to educate the public on citizens' rights that govt cannot infringe upon without due process. 

I don't believe in any militant threats or "terrorism" but believe in preventing confrontations by mediation and consensus.

Thanks for your reminder, maybe that's why I haven't joined a group yet, though I may start my own.  I want it to focus on Constitutional education, ethics and mediation to include all religious and political beliefs, and keep these beliefs out of govt unless there is a consensus on law. The Kingwood Tea Party north of me is open to all people of all views so I might start there. 

[As for moles: The IRS went after *Catherine Engelbrecht* and the True the Vote, out of Kingwood. I visited the center where they videotape all their meetings and post them online.  If I set up the Freedmen's Town Vet project as a Tea Party project, maybe all the activities should be videotaped so if the CIA or FBI wants to start anything, they need to show their faces on camera. The amount of corruption in FT was under Democrat administrations so that's why the media generally doesn't go there. They only publicize something that looks like Democrats fighting to preserve history, but they don't show the developers in cahoots with Democrat mayors to destroy that. Maybe Fox News or Project Veritas might be brave enough. If anything gets outted in Freedmen's Town it will be the corruption and exploitation of Black politicians and voters.]


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Accusations?  Here is proof, from the mouth of a terrorist on Fox News...the teaper network.



According to this source, Mack backtracked on that:

TPM Interview Ex-Sheriff Says He Was Wrong About Bundy Ranch s Human Shields

Richard Mack, a former Arizona county sheriff, was one of the better known activists to voice support for Bundy Ranch during its long-running standoff with federal officials over cattle grazing rights. In recent days, as tensions rose, he eventually made his way up to the Nevada ranch to join the fight.

In an interview with TPM on Wednesday, Mack portrayed a scene where the protesters genuinely believed they could be killed by federal agents at any moment. But he also backed off one of the more striking claims he'd made during the standoff. He caught national attention on Monday when he said the protesters were "strategizing to put all the women up at the front" in case the federal officials fired on them. He later said it "was a tactical ploy that I was trying to get them to use."

But Mack backtracked somewhat and told TPM he was mistaken when he said those things. The women had volunteered to go to the front, he said.

"The mistake I made was it was never a strategy. It was never strategized. It was never talked about. The women just did it," he said. "I was never privy to that, so I thought they did strategize that. I thought that would be the only way they would send women up to the front."


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting for my custom fitted white sheet outfit with the Bobby Byrd monogram.
> 
> Progressives are the planets biggest fucking morons, it's a wonder they can breed without receiving orders from Moscow



Well, I'm a Progressive who believes in putting the Constitution first.

So if the Constitution can be this unifying, where even prochoice Progressive Green Democrats like me put the Constitution first in order to achieve goals I share with other prochoice liberals and progressives,
then there is NO excuse for trashing the Constitution claiming it's obstructionist. It's about equal empowerment,
and then any group can achieve and defend any of its goals within legal protections and ethics of Constitutional laws.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 25, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm still waiting for my custom fitted white sheet outfit with the Bobby Byrd monogram.
> ...



Progressives ideology and the Constitution are parallel lines that never meet. Not ever.

The Constitution was about a limited government with a few enumerated powers, Progressivism  is a nicer way of saying Fascism


----------



## Nutz (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL...teapers will believe anything. He backtracked?  So that makes what he said go away.  Who are you kidding?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...




you're listening too much to what the CIA LAMESTREAM media tells you.dont.


----------



## Nutz (Feb 25, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


So I should ignore the words of Mack?  Is this a hoax...did he not threaten to use women as human shields?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> Accusations?  Here is proof, from the mouth of a terrorist on Fox News...the teaper network.


I notice that your SOURCE is from fox. FOX is one of the many LAMESTREAM media outlets controlled by the CIA.Bill O Reily matter of fact is one of their plants along with Hannity and Colmes which you of course are going to deny and not want to accept like so many americans don't want to face.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I am happy to ask directly of him, who appears to answer for himself when confronted.

I read on his website he and his wife are preoccupied with medical issues.
If the Republicans and Tea Party are really about organizing health care without depending on govt they should rally around this cause.

I will gladly donate my Constitutional educational spoofs to help raise funds while educating the public at the same time.
This couple sounds like a good cause to focus on, if people are serious about independently managed health care.

My friend D2 I complained about on another thread about deadbeat Democrats
also has medical issues that aren't covered or helped by any of the ACA Obamacare reforms.

[Maybe we should have a contest to see if the independent Republicans conservatives and Tea Party will rally in support
of Sheriff Mack and his wife, before the Democrats such as Obama help the struggling liberal voters like my friends
D1 D2 and D3 with their costs, who keep complaining but won't fix the problems because they expect the Party to fix it.
My position is that Obama and the Democrats who passed ACA should take on full legal and financial responsibility for that option, to make it work for people who believe and support that. As a Democrat I will gladly help with sorting out solutions, and organizing the fundraising, with the understanding that I hold the ACA mandates are unconstitutional and anti-choice. I support fixing them, but I never support mandating them, except for people who agree to have mandates imposed on them.]


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 25, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Well I must be taking back the word and using it to mean reforming things within the traditional structures.
I align with Greens on sustainable economy and environment; the Greens are more progressive in the right sense
while the Democrats have twisted liberal politics to mean the fascist dominance by top down govt.

I align with Democrats on inclusion of cultural diversity and uplifting minorities to equal protections of the laws.
I just happen to do this within Constitutional principles, and not trying to impose political beliefs left and right
which (1) doesn't work and (2) is unconstitutional by excluding and violating the equal beliefs of others.

I understand progressives usually refer to the liberal stretching of govt to manage social welfare, such as from the
New Deal and Roosevelt era, etc. When Jesse Jones' influence in Houston to organize local banks and corporate interests to lend the capital for bail outs to offset the Depression, this could not be replicated nationally without depending on govt. But that was NEVER the plan to REMAIN dependent on govt, it was temporary because other areas didn't have the resources that Houston did to bail themselves out voluntarily through businesses acting independently. The rest of the country depended on federal govt to provide that boost. And the problem was they never followed through on educating the people and states to "wean themselves off" dependence on govt to manage this for them.So the Social Security that was supposed to be a temporary program ended up going past its intended usage. Had they followed Jones original plans, the point was to become self-sustaining and not rely on federal govt.

I believe those social programs are better done by party and leaving govt to the objective duties in the Constitution 
that can be checked and balanced against abuses. If welfare can be replaced with microlending, that is a private choice for the public to invest in, and can be managed through parties so there is accountability and loyalty between lenders and recipients. Why not give taxpayers credit and interest for money lent into education and training, like how the Federal Reserve investors get paid interest for their loans to govt? then let lenders and borrowers CHOOSE their terms,
and quit charging taxpayers for all the interest and cost of bailing out bad loans.

Groups Tea Party Patriots

I looked into the Local Tea party scene and found about 19 groups in the Houston Area.
I signed up for Texas City/Galveston and will try to connect that with the Freedmen's Town
District in Houston that was founded by Freed Slaves from the Galveston/Port Bolivar area.
Maybe that can be a central district for organizing all these efforts to maintain democratic representation per locale.


----------



## emilynghiem (Feb 26, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Accusations?  Here is proof, from the mouth of a terrorist on Fox News...the teaper network.
> ...



Wow, you are the first I've seen that doesn't attack Fox from the Left but from the Right.
Good for you to question all sources and not buy them at face value.

Since all media sources are going to biased, we can't very well reject them all.
Why not take the information there and work WITH it to get to the SOURCE and resolve issues directly.

So this video/blurb tells me that Mack got involved with the indy Militias and that whole Ranch stand down.
That's the flat scenario.

Then I go in there and try to connect with these people or groups directly, and find out where they
are coming from, and where they are going with this.

The media is going to paint the picture as controversially as possible, harping on the conflicts and "fear" words.

What I look for is what is the solution and who is contributing what missing part to that solution.

I do this with the NPR/Pacifica and public radio also. Ignore the hype and anti anti.
What is the Solution that is not being covered and find THOSE people and THOSE ideas behind the conflicts shown.

I learned to do this after I saw how the local media completely blacked out any reports of
SOLUTIONS coming out of the historic district where I live and only point out problems so it makes
people want to mow down the district even more.  I learned that the Solutions are behind the scenes
with the people not getting credit for what they are really pushing for.  The media pushes conflicts
to glamorize and polarize the politics, like an exciting "cat fight" to try to sell more front row tickets.

The media is who gets the millions if not billions poured into negative hate campaigns so they have
to stir up the fear factor on both sides and freak as many people out, to stir up and lengthen the
election cycles and get more money raised and spent on campaigns.

Well guess what, that money that isn't going into these communities to Solve the Problems. Hello!

So let's just use the media to FIND the problems and the groups that are pushing,
then connect up directly and solve these problems on our own and invest resources there.

Don't play the same media and political bullying games. That wears our and wastes our energy
we could be using to solve our own problems and quit giving it to people to fight these made up wars.

The real solutions are what deserve our time, attention and resources. Thanks for posting this
9/11 inside job and Nutz 

I may finally follow up and make the right connections to start campaigning for Solutions not more problems.
Anyone can project blame but who is taking responsibility for corrections, reforms, and restitution to taxpayers
for the money wasted by political abuses of govt?


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 2, 2015)

Anti-Obamacare Sheriff Now Swimming in Medical Debt Asks Internet for Help Liberals Come to Aid Americans Against the Tea Party

Wow, and here's a link that shows some ACA supporters actually WILLING to pay for the program
and encourage others to support it.  My only regret is they don't understand the opposition to
Federal programs vs. state run health care voted on by citizens of that state.

There is nothing to stop groups from forming a network nationally to create the system
they want, but this cannot be forced on taxpayers without reprensentation, voting and consent
where beliefs are involved.

That is sad that people are misrepresenting the Constitutional arguments,
and both sides are calling the other the "free loaders"

You are supposed to reach out and help constituents and ask constituents for help to
organize resources, but this must be by free choice. The only people who deserve to lose
rights and liberty and have requirements forced on them are violators who have gone through due process.

That's the point that people seem to be missing. This idea of judging people as bigots
or free loaders, when nobody I know agrees to have policies forced on them against their will
without a choice in the matter.

Very sad to politicize the issue this way, when everyone gives and serves in different ways
and shouldn't be judged for our beliefs in having a say in programs affecting us as taxpayers.


----------

